
Higher Education Today Resembles Ponzi Scheme - jseliger
https://www.city-journal.org/higher-ed-diversity-bureaucracy
======
chupa-chups
A TLDR wouldn't hurt much. The article seems to be circling around students
not qualified enough, but still considered qualified due to Covid-19 related
circumstances ("Higher education today resembles a massive Ponzi scheme.
Colleges desperately recruit ever more marginal students who stand little
chance of graduating.")

Also, it seems to focus on non-diversity ("Elsewhere, campus diversocrats
enjoyed similarly enviable mobility while the rest of the country was shutting
down", "The frenzied desire to boost “diversity” creates the pretext for much
of the bureaucratic bloat. Colleges admit so-called underrepresented
minorities (URMs) with academic qualifications far below their white and Asian
peers.")

